# Sunfish Creek Question



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

I thinking of planning a trip to fish and kayak Sunfish Creek. I was just wondering if this is a doable exploration. DNR's site doesn't have much in the way of access aside from a few drop spots. And I wasn't sure if the water levels are even high enough to float towards the Ohio then paddle back to the drop. Any info the area experts could pass along would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Plenty of good fishin holes along Sunfish, Traylor, but you would be doin a lot more carryin your kayak than you would be floating. Maybe if you timed it right, just after a good rain and the creek was up a couple of feet. Better bet would be the Little Muskingum; little deeper on average than Sunfish and pretty good fishing too. Smallmouth and musky.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

yeah the little muskingum would be much better in terms of fishing and kayaking.. i've never been kayaking but i don't think it would be much fun to kayak sunfish.. i've walked it many times and sometimes holes to fish or kayak are 100 yds apart and many of these holes are just along the bank n not suitable for a kayak


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

I would launch at the boat ramp by the bridge in Clarington and paddle up Sunfish. You can go quite a bit before it becomes to shallow. Then you could float back down to the launch when finished.


----------

